# Hyperlink in Excel



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello,

I have a hyperlink in an Excel spreadsheet pointing to a jpg on my hard drive. ACDSee is my default program to open jpg's but when I click on this hyperlink, the jpg opens in Internet Explorer 7.

Any ideas how I can get the hyperlink to open in ACDSee, please?

Best wishes,

Tim.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I just tried this - I have IrfanView as my default - but it opened up fine in IrfanView. All I can suggest is you check you check your file associations for all pictures - I think you can do this through ACDSee....


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello & many thanks for your reply,

I have jpg's associated with ACDSee but the Excel hyperlink opens in IE7... any help would be appreciated.

Best wishes,

Tim.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

What kind of hyperlink? Can you describe it for us exactly please? What Excel will do is open the file in the default program specified for the recognized file type. Not sure why it is not recognizing your program as a default though. The other side to that is you may want to check your program itself, maybe under an Options somewhere for owned file type associations. You could also try manually setting the file type by right clicking any file of this type and selecting Open With... and setting the file program as the default (although I believe this is doing exactly what slurpee lined out for you above).

HTH


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello & thanks for the reply.

You ask what kind of hyperlink - I right clicked the cell I wanted & from the resulting menu I selected Hyperlink. The Insert Hyperlink window opened & I navigated to & selected the jpg file I wanted. The path to the jpg appeared in the cell.

I have tried the above on 2 different computers & although jpg's are associated to open in ACDSee by default, one computer opens them in IE7 & the other computer opens them in Ulead's PhotoImpact.

I hope that with this information youi will be able to help me. Thank you.

Best wishes,

Tim.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I get the same thing - however, you could make a link to open up your ACDSee program - just I am not sure how you would write the link (if it is possible) to make ACDSee auto-open the jpg file you want.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

must you use acdsee?
As Slurpee has already said, this does work if Irfan view is the default viewer.
Irfan view is free and you can download it. It is not a very big download.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

So, did you try as I suggested?


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello again & many thanks for your replies.

I prefer ACDSee as my default image viewer, however, as a workaround to this problem, I copy the hyperlink then use Windows Key + R, (to open the Run Box), then paste the hyperlink & hit Enter, the image will open in ACDSee.

It's just strange that Excel does not recognise the program that is set as the default.

No worries... it would be nice to resolve it though.

Best wishes to you all.

Tim.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

firefytr said:


> So, did you try as I suggested?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Odd, but if it works, please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved. 
BTW, firefytr is an invaluable resource here - it would be nice to let him know one way or the other...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

slurpee55 said:


> BTW, firefytr is an invaluable resource here - it would be nice to let him know one way or the other...


Oh I don't mind too much one way or the other, just wanted to make sure the OP saw my reply.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Aw, I know Zack, you are one of the nice non-heathens up in the NW! (Been reading other threads...  )


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello again,

Sorry for not replying sooner - I apologise.

I have created a hyperlink to open the ACDSee program which works fine, but I do not know what to put at the end of the link to point ACDSee to open the desired jpg. The hyperlink is "C:\Program Files\ACD Systems\ACDSee\ACDSee.exe". For example, if the jpg is in "C:\Pics" & named "London.jpg" what should the hyperlink be to open London.jpg in the default program of ACDSee, please?

Thanks again for your help - it is appreciated.

Best wishes,

Tim.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I think I'm lost here. My suggestion was to check your program itself, where sometimes you can set file associations from there. This has been known to cause these types of problems and in these cases it has been a valid solution. Whether or not it will work in your situation I have no idea, that is what you need to try. I would go so far as to contact the company which makes the program and get their input. But as far as Excel goes, it isn't the problem. Excel will use the default application hook in file associations to open the program. The only thing which would make a difference would be the target program itself, or something wrong with the program opening your files. I certainly appreciate your continued responses, but I think the problem lies within your application, not Excel.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

And I am afraid I agree with firefytr, even though I suggested opening the program from the link. The problem is, I think you would have to make ACDSee open that file each and every time you open ACDSee - no matter what you clicked to open.
No, you file associations are probably what is wrong here.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

"Windows Picture and Fax Viewer" was the default viewer but hyperlinks in Excel open the file in "Microsoft Office Picture Manager"
Since Picture Manager takes about twice as long to open a JPG file, I forced Picture and Fax Viewer as the default app in File Associations but Excel insisted on opening hyperlinks to JPG files with Picture Manager.

Let me specify that I know what I'm doing and file associations are set properly.

I eventually get frustrated and uninstall Picture Manager - now JPG files are being opened in Internet Explorer. This is fine for a while, at least it's faster.

We've now implemented some processes where I want these files to be opened in Irfanview. It's a clean install of Irfanview, when prompted during installation I specified that it should be the default viewer for JPG files, and I've verified in File Associations that JPG files should be opened by Irfanview. I've tested and any time a JPG is opened anywhere except from a hyperlink in Excel it is opened by Irfanview.
Hyperlinks in Excel still open the JPG file in Internet Explorer.

Setting file associations isn't all that complicated and it's obviously working or Irfanview wouldn't be used everywhere else. I call shenanigans on Excel.
Anyone have a clue why Excel would ignore he system file association?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I wish I could help, but I use IrfanView and links from Excel open correctly in it. What version of Excel are you using? (I use 2003.)


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey I tried this. Created both a hyperlink and an object to a jpg. Both open in internet explorer, despite the fact that default picture viewer is fastone image browser and default internet browser is firefox. Also using excel 2003. Go figure!


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

No one has any input on this?
Bummer. Sounds like another instance of an MS product wanting to tie to another, despite configuration to the contrary.

Oh, also running O2003


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry Tim and ich, but if I (and the others) can't duplicate the problem, I can't see how we can solve it....


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Thanks for trying to help - much appreciated... it's not the end of the world though, is it.


Best wishes to you all.


----------



## nemo0 (Jan 28, 2008)

First, create a System Restore point, then Start, Run regedit. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common\Internet and create a new DWORD value named ForceShellExecute. Double-click on this and give it a value of one, then close the Registry editor.
You will probably have other version numbers of Office as Registry keys. I was using Office 2003 and had keys for 8.0, 9.0 and 11.0. Adding the key to 11.0 didnt work, but adding it to 9.0 caused the hyperlink associations to correspond with the Explorer associations. This should also work for Office 2000 and Office XP.


----------



## TimCutler (Mar 3, 2000)

Hello nemo0,

Many thanks for your help in this matter. I followed your instructions & it worked perfectly. A great bit of Registry work!

Best wishes to you & keep up the good work.

Tim.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

nemo0, a wonderful first post! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nemo0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please Refer to this Link :

http://mobile.vnunet.com/personal-computer-world/features/2187847/hands-hyperactive-hyperlinks


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Also resolved my issue. Thanks a lot!


----------

